# 1.8 ACC specifications



## Dennis-Mash (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi there, 

Because the dealer ships here in the Netherlands and other car parts company's cant tell me much about my 1.8 ACC engine when it comes to part numbers and technical information i thought to give it a shot here on the Vortex to find some information. 

So, who has some information and wanna share it with me? 

Thanks! 

(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Exactly what information do you need? There is an equal engine model used in Europe, don't have the code in front of me but can look it up if you like. In short it is a 1.8L 8 valve engine using Mono-Motronic fuel injection. Same everything, well almost, as other 1.8L 8v engines except the cylinder head has no ports for the injectors and the valves are a little smaller. The pistons are different also as the engine has 9:1 static compression rather then the 10:1 like most others. I would be much better if you just asked for the information that you need.


----------



## Dennis-Mash (Jan 8, 2011)

Almost every information is welcome. Like the equal engine thats used here in Europe. I already found some exploded views on another forum. Maybe someone hase some more exploded views of the 1.8 acc technique? 

These exploded views come straight out of the ETKA program.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Drawings are nice to have but it would help you a lot more if you picked-up a copy of ETKA for yourself. Anyhow, here is a little more information for you but again, it would really be better if you searched for yourself and then what you can't find, ask. There is by far too much information that *could* be posted but it is mostly the same for many of the engines. 

Older engine - about to 1991 - is engine code RP. That engine uses Mono-Jetronic and not Motronic but is almost the same. 
Engine code AAM - is a 75hp version - 9:1 compression and a camshaft with "M" cast onto it. 
Engine code ADZ - a 90hp version which has10:1 compression and uses a camshaft with "Q" cast into it (as does the RP engine). 
Engine code ACC - can be found in Europe as it was sold in the UK. It is also a 90hp version using 9:1 compression and also the "Q" marked camshaft. 
The ADZ and ACC use a different throttle injection unit as the AAM, maybe a little smaller.


----------

